# REPLACEMent microwave for fmv156dcc



## oceansidepartin (Jan 18, 2012)

what microwave will fit as a replacement for my fmv156dcc frigidaire over the stove?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There all going to come with a new mounting plate for the back and new bolts for inside the cabinet, so as long as there the right width anyone should work.


----------

